# installing XM in my new truck



## DelphiDave (Nov 30, 2002)

I just bought a 2003 For F-150 with the standard AM/FM single CD player and was wondering how best to add my Delphi XM to it. Obviously the cassette adapter is out, and I hear nothing good about the FM modulator. 
So does anyone have some options for me?


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Dave, I believe the FM modulators for the SkiFi's are now shipping, check with your local Best Buy or Circuit City.
A friend of mine just used one in his Ford truck and it worked great. Thats all I really know regarding them.


----------

